
Project HoneyPot: The Web's Largest Community Tracking Online Fraud and Abuse - ColinWright
https://www.projecthoneypot.org/
======
scrollaway
Are there any guides to setting up SSH and nginx blacklists based on these
databases?

Assuming a potentially significant portion of the blacklisted IPs are regular
users which may .. sigh... fix their machines, or simply rotating IPs, I
wouldn't want to care too much about machines which haven't been actively
scanning in over a week or so.

So my use case is blocking infected IPs from select services based on a shared
database which I can update with a cron job. Is that possible today?

